
Ask HN: Screenshot Saturday - screenshot
Please post a screenshot and a few words of explanation about what you have been working on for the past week.
======
erik
Life Goes On!

A game, built in Unity, about sacrificing knights and using their dead bodies
to solve puzzles.

[http://i.imgur.com/qeuo84C.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/qeuo84C.jpg)

[http://i.imgur.com/g1oFM31.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/g1oFM31.jpg)

[http://i.imgur.com/7PoX6th.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/7PoX6th.jpg)

This game started at a game jam two years ago. It became an evening and
weekends hobby, then it became a full commercial release, and we just launched
on steam.
([http://store.steampowered.com/app/250050/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/250050/))

I thought that after the game launched I would have some time to relax. But
support, bug fixes, responding to media requests, and planning next steps has
kept me very busy.

[http://www.LifeGoesOnGame.com](http://www.LifeGoesOnGame.com)

~~~
TheCoreh
Congrats for the awesome game! :D It's really fun — and I also had lots of fun
watching the playthrough on Game Grumps. (where I originally found out about
it).

One thing I wondered: do you have a random Knight name generator based on
something like markov chains, or do you just have a very, very long list of
knight names?

Also mad props on the visual effect of the lava heating up the rocks, it looks
super realistic. Did you write a custom shader for that?

~~~
_frog
I also picked this up after seeing it on Game Grumps. The combination of the
game looking pretty interesting and them being really bad at it convinced me
to just pick it up and finish it myself.

------
joshmn
In early March I whipped up [http://Listen2EDM.com](http://Listen2EDM.com)
because I was tired of searching for new music manually through SoundCloud,
GrooveShark/Spotify still sort of required discovery, and Pandora just didn't
fit my personal pain-point.

While social media stats are meek, it's averaging about 32000 minutes played
back each day (~400 uniques/day; ~2000/week). This has motivated me to develop
it further and make the UI a bit more friendly, as well as features. The
current iteration is
[http://i.imgur.com/Y6uNgkC.png](http://i.imgur.com/Y6uNgkC.png)

~~~
w4
I fucking love this.

Also, I strongly disagree about the name change -- "EDM" might sound stupid,
but its widely accepted terminology, and you instantly know what the site does
based on the name.

EDIT: Since you mentioned Spotify, an "Open in Spotify" link for each song
would be killer so users can save songs they like for later (if this is in
there and I missed it, woops). Either way it's in my bookmarks bar now (and
you need a favicon!).

~~~
jeffbr13
> "EDM" might sound stupid, but its widely accepted terminology

Sure, it's widely-accepted terminology in the US or by people who are
disinterested enough to label all electronic music as "EDM". It's also
starting to refer to a very 'American' style of dance music, so it probably
_will_ turn off a lot of people, especially those most involved/interested in
electronic music.

Music genres are one of those identity-defining topics[1], so it's best to
sidestep the whole issue if there's any doubt!

[1]:
[http://paulgraham.com/identity.html](http://paulgraham.com/identity.html)

~~~
wyclif
I would argue against "EDM" in the name not because it sounds stupid, but
because it limits the point of reference to a very specific style of music in
a worldwide music-playing web service.

The reason why "Spotify" and "Rdio" are such good names is because musically
they are undefined by the service and defined by you; you can listen to almost
any kind of music on them. Also I think it's better to avoid acronymns; that
can be a little obscure. Don't limit yourself or your business to identity-
defining topics. See: Amazon, Zappos, Google, Apple, etc.

------
CSDude
[http://imgur.com/QUGUkxa](http://imgur.com/QUGUkxa) PAGS: Programming
Assignment Grading System. I'm a Msc student and a teaching assitant. Grading
programming assignments of students takes so much time because of preparing
files, environments, viewing code, multipe outputs etc. Besides my research, I
developed this Docker based web application, where assignments are Dockerfile
+ run script + required/supplied/output files.

Main motivation: I can grade ~80 student projects in at most 1 hour, even
looking at code besides their output. It took almost 2 days before, and
repetitive tasks made me lose my mind. It keeps me sane, and saves me
tremendous time.
[http://pags.cs.bilkent.edu.tr](http://pags.cs.bilkent.edu.tr)

~~~
danpalmer
It's a really good idea to have something like this to create a canonical
build environment. We've had quite a few issues on my course of "it works on
my machine". The only thing I'm wondering about is GUI programs. Currently it
looks like those wouldn't be possible, which is unfortunate, because several
of the main programming assignments I've had have been Java GUI applications,
C++ and OpenGL programs, etc. I wonder how these could be done?

~~~
CSDude
I have already evaluted this; You can expose VNC through a port, and use NoVNC
to play it on browser over websockets. The problem is, it is too slow and
would generate a big burden on server.

noVNC: [https://github.com/kanaka/noVNC](https://github.com/kanaka/noVNC)

------
y3di
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j7u3f9rllmb1jbx/Screen%20Shot%2020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j7u3f9rllmb1jbx/Screen%20Shot%202014-04-26%20at%206.35.53%20PM.png)

A utilty for finding and exploring internal rhyme schemes in poems and songs.
I made this in order to better show people just how complex a rap artist's
rhyme combinations can get. This was created with CMU's pronunction dictionary
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMU_Pronouncing_Dictionary](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMU_Pronouncing_Dictionary))

The screen shot shows a subset of the rhyme combos found in the Eminem song
'Lose Yourself'. You can view my work in progress online at
[http://reasonedrhymer.com](http://reasonedrhymer.com) (Click on a combo or
word to filter the results)

What I wanna do eventually: \- Permalinks to analysis for specific songs (and
which current combo's are being viewed in that song) \- Speed up the core
algorithm \- Allow people to add new words to the pronunctiation dictionary \-
Move away from the barebones bootstrappy look \- Explain the process visibly
on the site

~~~
NamTaf
You should incorporate the metre of the music itself to help wtih identifying
rhymes. For example, the middle chunk of your example is missing the full
picture of the rhyming from the 'reality' part onwards, specifically where
it's missed 'he won't have it, he' with 'have it, he' being on the same beat
as 'reality' before it.

I think the timing will help you a lot rather than just trying to notice
punctuation. After all, music is about the rhythm.

~~~
y3di
The reason 'have it' wasn't matched is because the vowel phoneme in the word
'have' is: "AE" whereas the example in the screenshot was matching combos with
successive vowels "AH - IH". So 'have' didn't match that scheme. I agree that
these should match, and have been throwing around the idea of matching similar
sounding phonemes together.

I completely agree though, the metre/rhythm plays a huge part in a poet or
rapper's flow and you don't get the full story without incorporating it. The
issue is that I haven't found a way to programmatically pull the metre from a
song, and rapper's don't generally keep track of their metre, let alone put it
online in a machine readable format (though I'm sure you could find ones for
hugely popular songs like 'Lose Yourself' online!).

I am interested in figuring this out though, and have been throwing around
ideas for people to simply generate metre for songs by having a tool that
simply allows users to match words to times in a song. Though I'm not sure how
scalable that is, or how to create such a tool that is drastically simple and
fast to use, because otherwise it defeats the point. My hope is that there'd
be a way to algorithmically parse the audio and look for inflection points in
a song for where words might lie but I've done no research towards that end.
digression: This kinda tech would probably be useful for generating 'sing-a-
longs'

~~~
NamTaf
Could you hack some sort of karaoke system? I mean, it ties word display to
time, so you could then use that alongisde tying time to beats (DJ tools do
this already) to link the words with the beats of the song. I would expect it
to be manually generated but it'd give you a data set to work with for more
popular stuff?

That said, I'm not sure how fine-grained karaoke systems get - whether they
just display the lyrics for a whole bar of the song and linearly interpolate
between the start and end, or whether they are a bit more intelligent than
that.

Just a thought!

------
dougmccune
[http://i.imgur.com/quhpXWi.png](http://i.imgur.com/quhpXWi.png)

NodeJS module to convert maps (shapefiles, geojson, topojson, or KML) into 3D
models that are suitable for 3D printing. I've done a lot of 3D printing of
map data before, but mostly using a pretty manual process to create the
models. This auomates the whole thing.

The posted image is population by census block group in the bay area. The raw
data is shown on the left and my converted 3D model for the 3D printer is on
the right.

~~~
xemoka
This is cool. I work in GIS at a college and would be interested in seeing /
hearing more about this... do you have a repo or a blog about it?

~~~
dougmccune
Getting it ready for github and I'm also planning to publish it to npm. It's
still pretty rough around the edges, so hopefully in another weekend or two
I'll get it out there.

------
yan
My WebKit hack from two years ago that splits the rendering area into N joined
columns, such that you scroll content Up->Down->Left->Right.

[https://vimeo.com/59463521](https://vimeo.com/59463521)

The intuition was that screens are almost all wide-screen, but content is all
narrow, due to readability. This was an attempt to add a mode to browsers that
can let you use more of your screen real estate.

I have a draft of a blog post from a year ago explaining my reasoning and a
diff of the hack, but I kept putting it off. If people are interested, I'll
port it to Blink and write something up about this.

~~~
tomek_zemla
It's an interesting concept and intuitively it might seem desirable to fit in
more text/information on the screen, but after some thought I think it would
diminish user experience.

The supporting arguments come from the principles of graphic design and book
publishing. Digital screens are very much evolution of print. Two examples.
Think of the well designed art books or hard covers. Large pages with
significant areas taken by blank margins. This is easier and more pleasant to
look at. Cheap pulp fiction paperbacks on the other hand had little margin
space. Second example is the latest redesign of the digital version of the New
York Times. It takes advantage of the fact that having blank/white pixels is
free in comparison to unused spaces in the print edition and many changes were
aimed at reducing number of items on each page not increasing.

So in my humble opinion it's an interesting experiment, but in the wrong
direction...

~~~
Renaud
That view seems a bit restrictive. There are cases where having more on screen
is useful and actually helps readability, in particular for technical and
scientific documentation.

Reading an article or a story is pretty much a linear activity: you progress
onward and never have to go backward. In that case, readability is very much
influenced by a page layout that reduces noise.

For other types of documentation, the surroundings of what you are reading are
important, and having to actually move the page up/down or flip pages on a
book makes you easily loose context.

So maybe this n-column reflow is not for everything or everyone, but if it was
an option available in my browser, I know I would use it quite often.

Another thing to note: newspapers and magazines have multiple columns of text,
and they are still very readable. So that n-column layout in a browser might
not even be bad for reading articles on website that don't have busy side
panels.

~~~
tomek_zemla
Agreed. Context/content makes a big difference... I guess the idea is similar
to having multiple panes of IDE open with different sections of the same file.

------
egypturnash
Same thing I've been working on for most of the past few years: my graphic
novel about a robot lady dragged outside of reality by her ex-boyfriend.

[http://egypt.urnash.com/media/blogs.dir/1/files/2012/08/Scre...](http://egypt.urnash.com/media/blogs.dir/1/files/2012/08/Screen-
Shot-2014-04-26-at-8.04.41PM.png) \- the WIP page of the moment

[http://egypt.urnash.com/media/blogs.dir/1/files/2014/04/phot...](http://egypt.urnash.com/media/blogs.dir/1/files/2014/04/photo-e1398531964119.jpg)
\- I woke up with a crazy idea about the final printed volume this morning

[http://egypt.urnash.com/rita/](http://egypt.urnash.com/rita/) \- the comic
itself

A lot of the past couple of weeks have been taken up with getting the second
printed volume to bed. For the second time, as I managed to let a terrible
show-stopping mistake get past me until I was sitting back reading the advance
copy, with 399 more on a loading dock in China. My first $6k mistake! Which I
have done my best to make sure will never happen again.

~~~
galvan
This is fantastic. Love the art style! Looks like I'm going to be spending the
next few hours reading through this now...

------
dang
All: it's not clear yet whether we should have "Screenshot Saturday" and "Idea
Sunday" as regular features, or whether they should be weekly if we do. Happy
to hear arguments pro and con, though perhaps not in this thread. (Edit: On
second thought, we might as well discuss it here and keep it at the bottom.)

If are going to have these regularly, we'll ask the whoishiring account to
post them automatically. That's the only account currently allowed to make bot
submissions, and it seems better to extend an existing system than create a
new one.

In the meantime, we changed both the title and the text of this submission to
be closer to previous editions.

~~~
seizethecheese
One pro argument is that if the quality of these goes down hill they will fail
to make the front page anyway, so what's the down-side?

~~~
dang
I suspect that's wrong and that they'll make it to the front page regardless.

~~~
seizethecheese
Wrong from whose perspective? It's strange that "wrong" things make it to the
front page. By definition wouldn't that make them "right?"

~~~
dang
If only it were that simple. HN is about optimizing for intellectual
curiosity, and that is only one of the reasons why stories get upvoted.

~~~
seizethecheese
Yeah I understand that perspective. I really think that these are the type of
posts that won't be upvoted like some post about Elon Musk or Bitcoin. I guess
there's a good potential for promotional upvotes since there are so many
people invested in the post being seen. Would it be possible to not count
upvotes from people who post comments? (Not comments of comments, however.)

------
mafuyu
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/538662/20140424_003.jpg](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/538662/20140424_003.jpg)

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/538662/20140424_006.jpg](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/538662/20140424_006.jpg)

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/538662/dorkbotboard.png](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/538662/dorkbotboard.png)

[https://github.com/hylian/arducard](https://github.com/hylian/arducard)

Just soldered this up. It's a small e-paper device with USB, buttons, a real-
time clock, FRAM, an ATmega32u4, and a rechargeable battery.

I'm trying to get USB CDC virtual serial up right now, so that I can test and
debug the rest of the board, but it's proving to be a bit difficult...

~~~
whiskers
Hey that is really nice! Are you interested in looking for a way to get them
manufactured?

~~~
mafuyu
If there is community interest, I definitely would!

I love the Pibow, by the way. ;)

~~~
whiskers
Drop me an e-mail (details in profile) we're definitely looking for
e-paper/ink options at the moment!

Glad you're a fan of the Pibow! :-)

------
cj
[http://i.imgur.com/KpULrEs.png](http://i.imgur.com/KpULrEs.png)

Localize.js, a javascript library for translating websites. It detects and
translates text on your website, and provides a UI for ordering and managing
translations.

Docs:
[https://localizejs.com/docs/usage/installation](https://localizejs.com/docs/usage/installation)

~~~
andrewlouis93
This is sick. I haven't looked into other website localizing solutions, but
how is this approach better than what's currently being used in industry?

~~~
cj
The traditional localization approach is very time intensive, and requires a
large time commitment to implement properly. Localize.js automates most of the
localization process, which lets you localize your site in ~10% of the time it
would normally take.

The traditional way you'd localize a website is by replacing text in your
template files with string keys. For example:

<h1>Hello world!</h1> .

becomes...

<h1>{{ t 'homepage.hello_world' }}</h1>

You'd then maintain dictionary files that maps "homepage.hello_world" to
"Hello world!", with a separate dictionary for each language. Additional
complications arise when you want to pluralize phrases, since different
languages pluralize phrases differently, etc. It's a pain to setup an
effective localization workflow using the traditional approach.

Localize.js handles all of this automatically, and removes the need to convert
your template files or manage your own phrases and translations. If you're
interested in trying it out, I'd love to get in touch :) bp@brandonpaton.com

~~~
gbog
Can't check your site because I'm on a phone. I would interested to know how
you solve this issue.

------
bunkerbewohner
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4cflduw99mys261/22.04.2014.png](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4cflduw99mys261/22.04.2014.png)

Together with my brother I've been working on our little passion project
"Nations Online" (still _very_ early stage). The goal is basically a decent
Civilization-like game that runs in the browser and on tablets with improved
and larger scale multiplayer (at least up to 32 players) and 3D graphics. It
was mostly born out of frustrations with Civ 5's slow and buggy multiplayer
mode.

The server is based on Scala & Akka, the client is plain JavaScript and
WebGL/ThreeJS.

~~~
Pezmc
For early stage it looks pretty good! Would move to see it completed. It suit
Civ style play particularly well if it could be set up to notify everyone when
it was their turn (similar to how some online chess apps function).

~~~
bunkerbewohner
Thanks, we definitely plan notifications via email and if possible other
messenging services.

------
Spearchucker
[https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/images/interact.png](https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/images/interact.png)

A database that synchronizes across desktop and phone. It uses client-side
encryption and syncs via a zero-knowledge server. It keeps a record of all
changes made to any data (like records management, but for database rows).
This week was about reducing the 40 KLOC by optimising some code that's four
years old. This thing started many years ago, and I'm working towards getting
a first release in out the summer. Background:

[https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Entry.aspx?id=218fb45c-591a-441...](https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Entry.aspx?id=218fb45c-591a-441a-9894-70784f43f8a0)

------
Freeboots
I published my first chrome extension the other day. Its a very simple UI
tweak ([http://i.imgur.com/QoTK0N6.png](http://i.imgur.com/QoTK0N6.png)) that
adds buttons to move through Youtube videos frame by frame. You can also use
mouse wheel to scroll through frames, which has lent it the name 'Frame
Scroll'.

Its on the Chrome store: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/frame-
scroll-for-y...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/frame-scroll-for-
youtube/llinnoiobmohhbhnkflcflojcomgonge)

and I wrote a short blog post: [http://michaelyockney.com/frame-scroll-
extension-for-chrome/](http://michaelyockney.com/frame-scroll-extension-for-
chrome/)

------
pa7
I've been working on an interactive data visualization about the scale of the
brain. It is supposed to educate people about parts of the brain and its
depth. ETA: next Tuesday [http://imgur.com/cthoD4n](http://imgur.com/cthoD4n)

~~~
rokhayakebe
Interesting, I guess you could expand into other areas and end up having the
entire body. While you at it, I hope you are building it as a platform
allowing others to create something similar for anything physical: cars,
trees, whatever...

------
maresca
LottoLane / [http://www.lottolane.com](http://www.lottolane.com)

Lottery Pools for the 21st Century. LottoLane handles all aspects of lottery
pools. Keep friends/family/colleagues in the loop with upcoming drawings.
Track who has paid to play. Share pics of tickets with pool members. Find out
if you've won instantly after a drawing without checking the numbers yourself.

Screenshot of a lottery drawing page:

[http://i.imgur.com/pZvg5Uw.png](http://i.imgur.com/pZvg5Uw.png)

Screenshot of sending emails to users:

[http://i.imgur.com/mtKLoHo.png](http://i.imgur.com/mtKLoHo.png)

~~~
rokhayakebe
This should be 100% mobile first, even if mobile web. I do not play lottery,
but I can see this being very very valuable to people who play in groups. Or
even just for individuals who want to keep track of the combinations they
played in the past.

~~~
maresca
I agree. I'm using bootstrap for the layouts, so it should translate to mobile
fairly easily. The nice thing is the players in a pool won't have to sign up.
Only the lottery pool manager has to sign up. It's pretty convenient. We have
a pool at work but aren't allowed to use our work emails for it. So this was
born out of necessity.

------
pedrokost
I am working on a personal project: book reading logger

[http://imgur.com/APYWfLn](http://imgur.com/APYWfLn)

The back-end is a Rails API, the front end is an Ember app. This was a nice
project to learn Ember.

------
holic
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/bglsyo0tnwp6ddd/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/bglsyo0tnwp6ddd/Screenshot%202014-04-27%2012.09.56.png)

I needed a better way to visualize upcoming music events at a given location,
filtered by genre.

This is a project I've been working on bit by bit over the last few years, has
been rewritten several times, and is about to get a design overhaul once the
functionality is finished (getting close!).

~~~
mrmondo
Neat! I'll keep an eye on this.

------
covercash
[http://i.imgur.com/3fcnnfS.png](http://i.imgur.com/3fcnnfS.png)

Help fund life changing medical procedures for people in need while you sleep!

Stream this album while you sleep and 100% of royalty payments go directly to
watsi.org

I really liked the Spotify hack from a few weeks back
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7428550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7428550)),
but didn't really have any interest in supporting that band. So I took the
concept and uploaded pink noise (distrokid kicks back silent tracks) that I've
been streaming while I sleep. Right now I'm just testing it with a handful of
people and won't have results for another month or so due to a delay in
royalty reporting. If we end up raising decent money, I plan to roll this out
on a larger scale.

It's not technical by any means, but it's still a fun hack and I'm learning a
lot about the streaming music business along the way. Based on what I've read,
we can potentially earn $2-5 per user per night.

I've already been in contact with watsi and will be linking the distrokid
account directly to the official watsi paypal so all funds will automatically
get deposited to them.

------
siavosh
[http://imgur.com/1xfJRbq](http://imgur.com/1xfJRbq)

[http://woodspotting.com/](http://woodspotting.com/)

Been a pet project for a few months. It started out as a hacker news for
woodworking (my obsessive hobby), and it ended up being a hybrid with a web
crawler that auto posts from about 100 blogs I like to follow. I'm its biggest
user, but it seems to be slowly growing in terms of traffic.

~~~
cube_yellow
What's the advantage over /r/woodworking?

~~~
siavosh
Funny, I got the same exact question when I posted it there. Honestly, not
much until it morphed into an rss feed of my favorite blogs.

~~~
cube_yellow
Ha, then I guess just make sure it's linked in their sidebar.

------
w4
Auto Miles: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/auto-miles-automatic-
mileage...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/auto-miles-automatic-
mileage/id817598888?ls=1&mt=8)

It's an automatic mileage logger for iOS I've been hacking away at part time
for a few months. I wrote it because I constantly forget to log my tax
deductible trips, and at the time couldn't find anything that worked well
without requiring me to do a few minutes of work after every drive. This week
(mostly today, really) I've been working on custom tax system support for
international users since a bunch of users are looking for it, plus a bunch of
minor bug fixes (ugh):

[https://i.imgur.com/sXec0dm.png](https://i.imgur.com/sXec0dm.png)
[https://i.imgur.com/7330lr3.png](https://i.imgur.com/7330lr3.png)

As an aside, I would kill for iOS to have a static maps API like Google does.
MKMapViews are way too resource intensive to have multiple on screen at a time
like Auto Miles needs, and I found MKMapSnapshotter to be really finicky and
still use too much memory.

~~~
car
Awesome, thank you! As an aside, searching in the app store with "automiles"
doesn't bring up the app.

I've been using 'Moves' to track contracting hours. In that vein, would be
great if you could add hour tracking, e.g. for the time spent at a client
location.

~~~
w4
Huh, thanks for pointing that out! May have to add the misspelled name into
the keywords for the next version (iTunes keywords are a PITA: they're limited
to 100 characters, and can't be edited between versions).

What do you mean by hour tracking? Like time-sheets functionality (which seems
a bit out of the scope), or something simple you could type in how long you
spent at the location? I've been considering adding a notes option for logs,
which might work for something like that.

~~~
car
Right now I will look up how long I've spent at a client location to prepare
the timesheet for billing. If the app, like Moves, knew where 'work' is, it
could do this automagically.

Could be out of scope depending on perspective, but for me it would be killing
two birds with one stone.

------
davidpolberger
[http://imgur.com/qc0zTnJ](http://imgur.com/qc0zTnJ)

I've spent a few hours today dealing with the fallout from the landing page we
launched a few months ago. The landing page is for the cloud-based calculator
app builder Calcapp Creator that we're hoping will replace Excel for a good
many use cases. (Build a calculator app using the service and have it generate
apps for iOS, Android, desktop computers and the web.)

I do customer development by responding to every sign-up and asking people
their precise requirements. That invariably leads to people sending me
obfuscated Excel calculators, which I then analyze. A couple of months ago, I
spent a lot of time having lunch with businesses interested in our service,
now I mostly interact with people that have found the landing page. That
thankfully leaves more time for product development.

I spent the rest of the day playing with the browser-based app builder --
which is implemented using AngularJS -- and on modifying our custom compiler
(which produces the apps) to accept JSON data from the app builder.

------
nraynaud
[http://i.imgur.com/izk5Rbr.png](http://i.imgur.com/izk5Rbr.png)

online g-code simulator.
[http://nraynaud.github.io/webgcode/](http://nraynaud.github.io/webgcode/)

and a pocketing toolpath generator
[http://nraynaud.github.io/webgcode/text.html](http://nraynaud.github.io/webgcode/text.html)

------
danbucholtz
First time, long time.

I'm the creator of PaperBox
([http://www.gopaperbox.com](http://www.gopaperbox.com)), a document scanning
and organization system for mobile (iPhone only right now) and the web. There
are lots of similar solutions, but ours has a few unique features that make it
stand out (web interface, fundamentally dependent on Dropbox, sharing,
reminders, etc).

I'd love some feedback on it! The screenshots are a little old, FYI. Please
checkout the free iPhone app!

[http://imgur.com/oxfr8oU,Lxcf8RW,P8SsY0I#0](http://imgur.com/oxfr8oU,Lxcf8RW,P8SsY0I#0)
[http://imgur.com/oxfr8oU,Lxcf8RW,P8SsY0I#1](http://imgur.com/oxfr8oU,Lxcf8RW,P8SsY0I#1)
[http://imgur.com/oxfr8oU,Lxcf8RW,P8SsY0I#2](http://imgur.com/oxfr8oU,Lxcf8RW,P8SsY0I#2)

------
jw2013
gittribute
([http://gittribute.herokuapp.com/](http://gittribute.herokuapp.com/))

Gittribute saves your time on getting help on your open-source project. Need
help on your project? All you need is to add one line on your Github project's
README.md & click your link there, and then everyone in the world will see you
need help and they will find you.

It is under MIT license here:
[https://github.com/jw2013/gittribute](https://github.com/jw2013/gittribute)

I want to post a screenshot, but currently there is only one project listed on
the website, so may be it is better if those interested care to check the
website itself:
[http://gittribute.herokuapp.com/](http://gittribute.herokuapp.com/)

------
wingerlang
Neat. I just posted on reddit so I guess I'll just grab the same text.

\-----------

This is still an expense tracker "Spendy".

\- Multiple currencies are handled smooth. You have one main currency but you
can add multiple others and set up exchange rates for them. You can add
expenses/incomes for them in any currency and in the log-view it will
automatically show you both the entered currency and a smaller converted
amount in your main currency. Perfect for travellers.

\- Easy, quick. Non verbose UI.

\- Data will not be locked in in any way. Dropbox sync, email data in CSV etc.

\- Pretty? Color theme can be changed.

\- Basic basic basic charts for now. 14 days overview is implemented. Will do
more later.

\-----------

So I've worked a bit more on the app and I thought I'd put it here again. This
is the previous version:
[http://i.imgur.com/L54TV4O.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/L54TV4O.jpg)

And this is the new one: [http://imgur.com/EtcpEqp](http://imgur.com/EtcpEqp)
(excuse the layout and/or the large res)

I'll see if I can sum up the changes:

\- Changed color to green, although I've made the color-theme chooseable by
the user (see the bottom). The color theme is on the buttons, the "tints"
(such as some text colors and etc).

\- Made the Money log entries bigger/more space.

\- Less stuff in the menu.

\- Added a "settings" panel.

\- Chart is now colored and includes both incomes and expenses.

\- Before I had alertviews for lots of things. This has been replaces by
inline buttons (see: delete/edit). These are also affected by the users chosen
color btw.

\- The tag-view is still bare-bones, but centered and alternating row-colors.

\- The Currency-view is completely remade, see the bottom for how it looks. I
tried to make "more" out of virtually no info and I do think it worked pretty
well.

Any feedback is welcome!

\-------

And a short GIF of the app in action.
[http://imgur.com/PFnRae7](http://imgur.com/PFnRae7)

\-------

EDIT: Format. Sorry about the length of this text.

------
eltaco
TwitterHealth

[http://i4.minus.com/ibmjeJLRAFCB0Q.png](http://i4.minus.com/ibmjeJLRAFCB0Q.png)

Crowdsourcing the classification of tweets as sick related or not for my
Data/Visual Analytics class. Classified tweets from users are sent to our
machine learning alg.

Originally was supposed to show where and what ailments people were dealing
with around the world but having only cities doesn't give that great of a
visualization.

Using node, d3, cubism, redis.

App: [http://twitterhealth.herokuapp.com](http://twitterhealth.herokuapp.com)
Code:
[https://github.com/eltacodeldiablo/twitterhealth](https://github.com/eltacodeldiablo/twitterhealth)

------
Edmond
[http://jasymchat.com](http://jasymchat.com)

It is a computer algebra system (CAS) mobile web app with built in chat.
Suitable for highschool,undergrad and grads school work.

basically it would be like if matlab had chat built in :)

------
krapp
[http://i.imgur.com/rSMME2e.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/rSMME2e.jpg)

Homework - a basic CRUD app in VB to manage reservations for a movie theatre,
through a remote database connection.

~~~
dsschnau
Do you have a customer for this, or just making it for the heck of it?

~~~
krapp
This is a final class project (Advanced VB.) After the semester's over i'll
probably rewrite it in C# (because I really am not a fan of VB) and find some
use for it.

Edit: I just realized my last post made it look like the name of the app was
"Homework"... no, it literally is homework :)

------
mcjiggerlog
Mountain Mapper

A map-based web app for discovering the world's mountains

[http://i.imgur.com/LE2X6Fz.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/LE2X6Fz.jpg)

[http://www.tomjwatson.com/projects/mountain-
mapper](http://www.tomjwatson.com/projects/mountain-mapper)

Zoom and pan around the map to find the locations of significant peaks in an
area. Click a marker to reveal information about each mountain, including
images, descriptions, height etc.

Data is sourced using the Freebase API and displayed using Google Maps
Javascript API.

------
TeMPOraL
Side project: refactoring an IRC bot I'm writing after hours for fun (both
mine and of our local hackerspace).

[http://i.imgur.com/nAGkbF3.png](http://i.imgur.com/nAGkbF3.png)

The bot is written in Common Lisp and it's intention is to pretend to be human
(i.e. parse natural-language requests instead of typical commands) while still
providing useful functions for the channels it sits in. By "pretending to be
human" I mean that I'm trying to add some personality and emotional model (yet
to be done) to the program. It's a playground to test my ideas of creating
programs that you can relate emotionally to, as well as some basic machine
learning stuff. The "personality" of the bot is based on Alice Margatroid from
Touhou Project series.

Currently working code at
[https://github.com/TeMPOraL/alice](https://github.com/TeMPOraL/alice). I'm
doing a huge rework of the codebase on
[https://github.com/TeMPOraL/alice/tree/feature/style](https://github.com/TeMPOraL/alice/tree/feature/style)
branch right now.

An interesting side effect is that after deploying Alice on few channels I
have several people asking me for Lisp books/tutorial. It would seem that
showing some working, fun project is a good way to get people interested in
the language :).

------
garethsprice
[http://tinypic.com/r/4jampz/8](http://tinypic.com/r/4jampz/8) (original:
[http://www.damienhirst.com/minoxidil](http://www.damienhirst.com/minoxidil))
[http://tinypic.com/r/o0tcug/8](http://tinypic.com/r/o0tcug/8) (original:
[http://www.eyestorm.com/Pages/Product.aspx/Damien_Hirst/Vali...](http://www.eyestorm.com/Pages/Product.aspx/Damien_Hirst/Valium__2000/4575921))

Learning D3.js by implementing Damien Hirst's spot painting techniques. Fun
way to learn about D3 and to appreciate the complexity behind seemingly simple
modern art.

The latter uses a phyllotaxis algorithm that models how sunflower florets
replicate (even though I think Hirst traced his from a textbook it's fun to
implement the algorithm).

Random color selection is also a much harder problem than you'd think (how to
avoid repeating patterns) and I'm seeing that Hirst's allocation is not quite
so random (rumours of steganography - [http://www.damienhirst.com/controlled-
substance-key-paint](http://www.damienhirst.com/controlled-substance-key-
paint) for the key if anyone is good at cryptanalysis).

------
louisstow
I've been working on a "web app builder". It lets users create a web app based
on a pre-built template and tweak it to their hearts content. Examples are
link-sharing apps like reddit, image sharing like Dribbble, blogs, cms,
pastebins etc.

Link here: [http://getsproute.com](http://getsproute.com)

It's also open-source:
[http://github.com/sproute/sproute](http://github.com/sproute/sproute)

~~~
jtokoph
Just an FYI that you're heartbleed vulnerable:
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=getsproute.co...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=getsproute.com)

~~~
louisstow
Oops forgot to restart Nginx after updating. Thanks!

------
_davidchambers
[https://github.com/davidchambers/dotfiles/pull/1](https://github.com/davidchambers/dotfiles/pull/1)

Fix for ugly `npm` output.

------
Scotrix
Great idea, I did really a lot this week, very productive :-)

#1

[https://imupa.com/v/Aplag1t5M8X](https://imupa.com/v/Aplag1t5M8X)

my game analytics company

some huge changes in our event processing and storage system to load real time
data much faster.

#2

[https://imupa.com/v/w7EOFP8qOWI](https://imupa.com/v/w7EOFP8qOWI)

[https://imupa.com/v/sOlf93ldjjN](https://imupa.com/v/sOlf93ldjjN)

my payment aggregator company

added some new features to our new accounting panel and some new payment
methods for our new api as well, some weeks after the first release of our new
system a lot of work still left as usual :-).

#3

[https://imupa.com/v/5yrGG82tOtw](https://imupa.com/v/5yrGG82tOtw)

A strategy space game I'm working on since 5 month, this week i implemented
the whole localisation things with jsgettext and php-gettext

#4

[https://imupa.com/v/N8RbEXXDwjo](https://imupa.com/v/N8RbEXXDwjo)

image upload / effect / sharing web-app for free as a side project started 3
weeks ago was looking for a web-app which gives me easily access to some
interesting imagemagick effects but everything i found was just not as
comprehensive as it would be possible, so I built it on my own during a
weekend and I optimized the UI last days.

------
cocoflunchy
Working on an iOS game with a friend, built with cocos2d. It's my first time
doing native iOS development, and also my first time building a 'real' game
(ie that moves). The performance concerns are really interesting, even with
such simple graphics.

[http://i.imgur.com/YBUEHhw.png](http://i.imgur.com/YBUEHhw.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/VoIu5sq.png](http://i.imgur.com/VoIu5sq.png)

------
Pezmc
A web application for my Computer Science dissertation (I'm writing up the
report at the moment).

The idea was to produce a web app that you upload your bank statements to, the
system categorises the transactions and then predicts how much money you will
spend in each category next month.

Underneath the system is using machine learning techniques to model the
spending, deciding whether or not a particular transaction will occur and
triple exponential smoothing to predict how much would be spent.

Screenshot of the homepage (fake data):
[http://i.imgur.com/Tr05dfd.png](http://i.imgur.com/Tr05dfd.png)

I'm currently seeking research participants if any UK based (not tested with
non UK data) users would like to give it a try:
[http://secure.pezcuckow.com/register](http://secure.pezcuckow.com/register).
There's a survey link on the home page.

\--

Edit: I also put together a biblatex checker which I've been using to validate
my reference files for my report.

[http://i.imgur.com/an054GS.png](http://i.imgur.com/an054GS.png)
[https://github.com/pezmc/biblatex-check](https://github.com/pezmc/biblatex-
check)

------
foofoobar
Simple photoalbum sharing service to host on your own (I use it for
friends/family). Main purpose was to allow groups to collaborative upload and
create albums. Also wanted to test some new things (koajs, reactjs). Feedback
appreciated!

[http://imgur.com/a/92W2u](http://imgur.com/a/92W2u)

[https://github.com/rverton/circlephotos](https://github.com/rverton/circlephotos)

------
elchief
No screenshots, because just code, but this is what I'm working on:

Project PiGNWhiStle: Postgresql NOTIFY to WebSocket sample app.

Project VAN: Validation, Analysis, and Normalization library for common types
in PL/V8. Just in case you need to validate 5000 phone numbers per second in-
database.

Project Ted: Annotation-driven in-database PL/PGSQL unit test framework for
Postgres.

Project Hedgehog: a DIY web analytics app done w Spring and Postgres. Poor
man's GA.

~~~
angersock
Shine on you crazy diamond!

Remember, elephants never forget--and they never forgive.

------
bound008
[http://git-paid.gitescrow.com](http://git-paid.gitescrow.com)

Payments for freelancers

You can have your clients pre-fund your contract. You push milestones at tags
on git, and when they approve your milestone you get paid instantly, and they
get a zip of the code

[http://i.imgur.com/VSRueph.png](http://i.imgur.com/VSRueph.png) gulping it
up, and get ready for deployment.

------
notduncansmith
I built, and am continuing to refine, a site that features one link (and
accompanying discussion thread) per day.

[http://puu.sh/8p3D5.png](http://puu.sh/8p3D5.png)

I got the idea from an Idea Sunday thread, built the first version in a few
hours, and I've been working on it on and off all week.

[http://threadaday.github.io](http://threadaday.github.io)

~~~
rokhayakebe
Awesome. A few things to think about:

1) Would it not be better to have one-topic per day as opposed to one link.
With one topic, users can submit multiple links/sources.

2) Have you started to think about acquiring users? You definitely need to
grab an email address and email the daily topic so we can get remember to come
back.

3) Related to 2. I think when selecting links, topics, it is important to
select something ultra-controversial/interesting if you want to sparkle
discussion.

~~~
notduncansmith
Thanks for the feedback!

1 & 3\. I thought about this approach, but right now I like the idea of having
one link, that way all discussion is centralized to the particular article at
hand (and of course comments with links are allowed if someone would like to
link to an outside resource). I have been trying to pick articles that have a
strong thesis or present an idea that I feel would spark some discussion. I
don't want to ignite any flamewars so I try to stay away from topics that are
too controversial/not actually likely to produce useful insight (i.e.
"Javascript Sucks Because X"). What are some topics you would recommend?

2\. Collecting email addresses is definitely on my list of TODOs, right now
I'm still roughing out the MVP.

------
donohoe
Nothing big, a side-project that is work related.

[http://i.imgur.com/TxLS6GN.png](http://i.imgur.com/TxLS6GN.png)

I've been thinking more about 'cards' and started playing around with
something akin to Twitter's embedded tweets but for The New Yorker. Drop a
link into a page and it gets re-done. Glorified oEmbed in a way.

------
eswat
Working on improving the layout of a project I’m working with a friend on,
where we translate Ukrainian & Russian media into English and interview
Ukrainians ourselves.

Progress: [http://i.imgur.com/Vch8UDO.png](http://i.imgur.com/Vch8UDO.png)
Site: [http://zasiv.ca](http://zasiv.ca)

------
sfalbo
Here's the 3rd side project I've been working on with a friend that was just
released (I've been busy!).

The iPhone app is called 'Run the World' and it lets you create goal based on
running from one city to another (for example run from San Francisco to
Dallas).

Here are some screenshots:
[http://a3.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple6/v4/50/ea/e5/50eae50f-7...](http://a3.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple6/v4/50/ea/e5/50eae50f-79ae-
ec88-2623-28c5025cf184/screen568x568.jpeg)

[http://a5.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple6/v4/6e/5d/08/6e5d0849-3...](http://a5.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple6/v4/6e/5d/08/6e5d0849-3a17-c115-d7be-650ca16bcb65/screen568x568.jpeg)

[http://a1.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple/v4/f0/28/0f/f0280ff7-fa...](http://a1.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple/v4/f0/28/0f/f0280ff7-fa3f-0692-e9a0-b352808cf4ee/screen568x568.jpeg)

[http://a1.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple6/v4/c2/7c/f7/c27cf75b-9...](http://a1.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple6/v4/c2/7c/f7/c27cf75b-99d7-8754-b065-4e7a3cee3a70/screen568x568.jpeg)

[http://a4.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple/v4/cc/dd/97/ccdd97cd-30...](http://a4.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple/v4/cc/dd/97/ccdd97cd-30ab-e5bb-399a-f6c8e54ed02d/screen568x568.jpeg)

Here is the App Store Link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/run-the-
world/id832500937?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/run-the-
world/id832500937?mt=8)

We both realize the benefits of running but find it hard to get motivated so
we made this app as a way to get off the couch.

------
antrix
I've been working on a fun side project that takes a light-hearted dig at all
the _[] driven development_ processes that our field comes up with.

Screenshot: [http://i.imgur.com/Tl7NCje.png](http://i.imgur.com/Tl7NCje.png)
Link: [http://devdriven.by/](http://devdriven.by/)

------
sfalbo
The second project that I've been working on is RepairMyRentalPro.com which is
a site to help connect landlords and contractors when work is needed on a
rental property. The site is in beta but went 'live' a week ago.

Screenshot: [http://i.imgur.com/HKHPsqi.png](http://i.imgur.com/HKHPsqi.png)

~~~
rokhayakebe
I would try to purchase rentalrepair.com, it is a premium domain available for
$1000, or buy rentalrepair.net for $9.

~~~
sfalbo
Thanks for the tip. I picked up rentalrepair.net and rentalrepair.co today.

------
sfalbo
I just finished a dice game for iOS called Tripps (also known as 3s). The
point is to score less than your opponent and 3s count as zero points. My
friends and I often played this at parties so I decided to turn it into an
app.

Screenshots:
[http://a2.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple4/v4/56/ad/7c/56ad7c61-b...](http://a2.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple4/v4/56/ad/7c/56ad7c61-b461-10ab-72da-e4b8717962ac/screen568x568.jpeg)

[http://a3.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple4/v4/e9/c4/a0/e9c4a0f8-a...](http://a3.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple4/v4/e9/c4/a0/e9c4a0f8-a9d5-e0f6-6378-c4963a0fafae/screen568x568.jpeg)

App Store Link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tripps-dice-
game/id856299408...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tripps-dice-
game/id856299408?mt=8)

------
widgetic
We're rebranding as Widgetic. We're called Blogvio now
([http://blogvio.com/](http://blogvio.com/)).

So personally I've been focused on building the new identity and securing the
domain name, Twitter username (had to purchase this one from an existing
user), Facebook vanity URL, Google, Vimeo and all the other accounts we
needed.

The icon we've been working on, although not final, should help users see two
things depending on where they look from (front, sides) - I'd love to hear
your guesses - what do you see?

[http://o7.no/1fhXfoX](http://o7.no/1fhXfoX)

Here's a more fine tuned / in progress version:
[http://o7.no/1hE7mOY](http://o7.no/1hE7mOY)

Once the rebranding is done we can finally release our API under the new name,
so we don't break any integrations with our product.

------
arkokoley
Goliath. An alternative Dashboard for Wordpress, based on Wp-Svbtle with a
medium.com like editor.

[https://github.com/arkokoley/goliath/blob/master/Screenshot1...](https://github.com/arkokoley/goliath/blob/master/Screenshot1.png)
[https://github.com/arkokoley/goliath/blob/master/Screenshot2...](https://github.com/arkokoley/goliath/blob/master/Screenshot2.png)
[https://github.com/arkokoley/goliath/blob/master/Screenshot3...](https://github.com/arkokoley/goliath/blob/master/Screenshot3.png)

I really liked the simplicity of svbtle, medium's editor and wordpress's raw
power. QSo i built this scounging from the discontinued wp-svbtle project.

------
lettergram
BasicBookReader

A book interest tracker for my eBook application:

application: [http://i.imgur.com/wTTBxw1.png](http://i.imgur.com/wTTBxw1.png)

data analysis:
[http://i.imgur.com/QyOJAPw.png](http://i.imgur.com/QyOJAPw.png)

log (Dates): [http://i.imgur.com/78b4jmf.png](http://i.imgur.com/78b4jmf.png)

log (pages): [http://i.imgur.com/uoac6K3.png](http://i.imgur.com/uoac6K3.png)

times per page:
[http://i.imgur.com/U6W2zAQ.png](http://i.imgur.com/U6W2zAQ.png)

\-----

website:
[http://austingwalters.com/basicbookreader/](http://austingwalters.com/basicbookreader/)

github:
[https://github.com/lettergram/basicbookreader](https://github.com/lettergram/basicbookreader)

------
osmosissupport
Working on adding a analytics feature in a side project
([https://www.getosmosis.com](https://www.getosmosis.com)). Right now you can
send people questionnaires to set up projects - I'm working on making it so
you can see if the person viewed from their computer / mobile, etc and from
where.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wgzjh9r54da4n5x/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wgzjh9r54da4n5x/Screenshot%202014-04-26%2020.47.44.png)

I'm hoping will help me get a better read on how people use the site and help
customers do the same with their clients - obviously similar to Google
analytics but tied to events in this application, and should help make sure
we're not sending notification emails if some bot hits the site.

------
rbanffy
[http://i.imgur.com/677PMkn.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/677PMkn.jpg)

Today I tested
[https://github.com/rbanffy/testable_appengine](https://github.com/rbanffy/testable_appengine)
on Windows and thought I should add a mention to the README.

This is completely unrelated to my day job, but we all have hobbies.

Also, about a week ago, I fixed
[https://github.com/rbanffy/3270font](https://github.com/rbanffy/3270font) so
now it works with [https://github.com/milkbikis/powerline-
shell](https://github.com/milkbikis/powerline-shell)

~~~
manish_gill
Could you tell me what that font is? :)

~~~
rbanffy
It's
[https://github.com/rbanffy/3270font](https://github.com/rbanffy/3270font),
which is based on the x3270 bitmap fonts which were, in turn, copied pixel by
pixel from an IBM 327x terminal, IIRC, from an undergrad student in Georgia
Tech. The idea is to bring back some of the 3270 terminal aesthetics.

------
vbsteven
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oxn36sidtubcvhi/w5km41TbaY/beta%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oxn36sidtubcvhi/w5km41TbaY/beta%20screenshots)

AndroidFocus, an Android app that syncs with OmniFocus. Currently I have a
read only beta out where you can browse your projects, contexts, actions and
forecast. Creating and completing actions are next on the list and those
features should be ready by next week.

The beta can be joined through this G+ community:
[https://plus.google.com/communities/103938802070518069711](https://plus.google.com/communities/103938802070518069711)

------
J_Darnley
Not the usual faire for this site, or this thread but...

I was tinkering with using the solarized colour scheme in vim which led me
onto hacking on mintty. I added some GUI controls for the 16 ANSI colours.

[https://code.google.com/p/mintty/issues/detail?id=193#c12](https://code.google.com/p/mintty/issues/detail?id=193#c12)

and a small screenshot

[https://mintty.googlecode.com/issues/attachment?aid=19300120...](https://mintty.googlecode.com/issues/attachment?aid=1930012000&name=mintty-
gui-colour-
controls.png&token=ymrS60K9uldpZfKhDXISu4Y5BUk%3A1398558560801&inline=1)

------
tonglil
Working on a Venmo like money tracking app that evolved out of a school
project. Adding some features and making it more performant on mobile.
Learning backbone.js right now to make the switch to a fully API backed
service instead of a server render site. Reason is because a) Venmo doesn't
exist in Canada and b) school is boring.

[http://i.imgur.com/OS0A7B7.png](http://i.imgur.com/OS0A7B7.png)
[http://i.imgur.com/6K9iD8w.png](http://i.imgur.com/6K9iD8w.png)
[http://moneytrackr.ca](http://moneytrackr.ca)

------
felipemnoa
Have been working on a Road Engine[1].

Below is a really simple road I created with it:
[http://imgur.com/GkBq8Oz](http://imgur.com/GkBq8Oz)

The graphics are not great yet but most of the work on the engine itself is
almost done.

Will be using this for the game I'm currently working on [2]

[1] A road engine is a tool for creating a system of roads in just a matter of
minutes.

[2][https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noatechnol...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noatechnologies.android.flyingfighterbeta&hl=en)

------
SchizoDuckie
Working on finalizing the new UI and uTorrent plus Chromecast integration for
the Chrome Extension that i'm building with Angular.js

The aim of DuckieTV is help make the lives of TV Show freaks easier by
providing a calendar that lists your favorite shows and is always up-to-date
(Think sickbeard, but without the setup hastle)

Current v0.5 progress: [http://imgur.com/a/ZLHkU](http://imgur.com/a/ZLHkU)

v0.43 (live):
[http://schizoduckie.github.io/DuckieTV](http://schizoduckie.github.io/DuckieTV)

------
andrewlouis93
Been working on my first Rails app for a few
[http://sixtasks.heroku.com](http://sixtasks.heroku.com) because I think the
idea of a to-do list is powerful, but the concept needs refining.

Also, I wanted to be able to track my productivity in a tangible way, and Six
Tasks helps me do that:
[http://i.imgur.com/5bbLxJo.png](http://i.imgur.com/5bbLxJo.png)

Trying to add features like smarter task recording, and maybe tagging list
items, idk I'm just making it up as I go along

------
return0
I 've been working on 2 things past week:

1) [http://i.imgur.com/S6gv2Gt.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/S6gv2Gt.jpg)

[http://hopgenie.com/](http://hopgenie.com/) \- Community for travelers with
travel tips, advice, questions etc.

2) [http://i.imgur.com/DI2sO5o.png](http://i.imgur.com/DI2sO5o.png)

[http://sciboards.org/](http://sciboards.org/) \- News aggregator / Q&A for
scientific research

------
nickfox
My Gps Tracker is an open source project that allows you to track android,
ios, windows phones and java me phones using various mapping providers such as
google, bing and OpenStreetMaps. MIT licensed.

Here is the android version:

[https://www.websmithing.com/images/gpstracker3.2.1.png](https://www.websmithing.com/images/gpstracker3.2.1.png)

and the source code:

[https://github.com/nickfox/GpsTracker](https://github.com/nickfox/GpsTracker)

------
dougedey
Android Homebrew (as in beer) recipe application:
[http://imgur.com/ESyqCeq](http://imgur.com/ESyqCeq)

Currently in read only mode, it reads recipes from the phone and I'm halfway
through adding in the ability to download recipes. Links in with the desktop
version of Strangebrew (available in Java and QT for all platforms), which
extends to a Brewery controller, to allow users to send mash temperatures and
times to the system.

------
olegp
Been working on adding new search providers to StartHQ cloud search.

Screenshot:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqe7yy4ledz82hc/screenshot2.png](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqe7yy4ledz82hc/screenshot2.png)

API docs:
[https://github.com/starthq/search#readme](https://github.com/starthq/search#readme)

Sign up link: [https://starthq.com/signup](https://starthq.com/signup)

------
ortuna
My side project: [http://arturo.io](http://arturo.io)

Automated book builds on commits and PRs:

[http://imgur.com/a/xa70N#0](http://imgur.com/a/xa70N#0)

Automatic diffs for PRs/Commits:

[http://imgur.com/a/xa70N#1](http://imgur.com/a/xa70N#1)

Stylesheet support here is the base output with custom link colors:

[http://imgur.com/a/xa70N#2](http://imgur.com/a/xa70N#2)

------
jackhammons
Just doing a little Saturday afternoon verilog.
[http://i.imgur.com/gkB6FMh.png](http://i.imgur.com/gkB6FMh.png)

~~~
Patrick_Devine
I'm not sure this is what ESR meant with Linus's Law when he said "Given
enough eyeballs, all bugs are shallow" [1]

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus%27s_Law](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus%27s_Law)

------
dan335
Massive multiplayer browser game I've been working on with meteor.js.

[http://imgur.com/cryCE2s](http://imgur.com/cryCE2s)

~~~
mbrock
That looks awesome. Would you mind briefly describing what technologies you're
using for the graphics?

~~~
dan335
I rendered .png files with the 3d program Maya. Then used svg to draw them.
Meteor.js handles updating them. Here's an example
[https://www.meteor.com/blog/2014/02/06/a-reactive-svg-
demo](https://www.meteor.com/blog/2014/02/06/a-reactive-svg-demo)

------
wesley
A client for a java based cryptocurrency:

[http://nxtra.org/mac/NxtWallet.png](http://nxtra.org/mac/NxtWallet.png)

More info about the cryptocurrency at
[http://www.mynxt.org](http://www.mynxt.org) /
[http://nxt.org](http://nxt.org)

(PS: Looking for java developers, if you're interested email me via wesleyh _
at _ telenet.be

------
girasquid
I've been teaching myself actionscript 3 so that I can build games - right now
I'm working on a game where you run a pizza shop, because I used to like
playing lemonade stand:

[http://d.pr/i/zJh4](http://d.pr/i/zJh4)

Today has mostly been spent working on getting some of my UI in order,
although there's still a lot of work to do as I hammer down the design for
that page.

------
callmeed
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/u7010clm7smjfxs/_20140426_145022_2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/u7010clm7smjfxs/_20140426_145022_20140426_145042.jpg)

I'm working on an iOS app that lets you run Apache Bench (and dig & ping) from
your phone. It has a Rails back-end that actually performs the ab command and
parses the results into a JSON response.

------
GreenZapdos
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/GreenZapdos/reel/master/sc...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/GreenZapdos/reel/master/screenshot.png)

A simple flask app to stream movies over HTTP, like XBMC for web browsers.
Works good on mobile!

[https://github.com/GreenZapdos/reel](https://github.com/GreenZapdos/reel)

------
mrmondo
URLDiff - a small ruby app (and my very first!) that computes and renders the
visual differences between two (or a list of) URLs:

[https://github.com/sammcj/urldiff](https://github.com/sammcj/urldiff)
(screenshots included)

whipped it up to check for visual differences in a bunch of pages I moved to a
new platform, worked a treat.

------
omgmog
A theme for LightDM Webkit that's a mashup of the Google login and Chrome OS
login.

Repo: [https://github.com/omgmog/lightdm-webkit-
google](https://github.com/omgmog/lightdm-webkit-google) Screenshot:
[http://uk.omg.li/VE7v](http://uk.omg.li/VE7v)

------
anmonteiro90
I've been working on a simple news scraper to make a custom news aggregator
for the websites I usually read. I published an alpha version today on npm,
and would really appreciate your feedback.
[https://github.com/anmonteiro/mns](https://github.com/anmonteiro/mns)

------
bhashkarsharma
Nothing fancy, just a bouncing ball in canvas that follows the laws of gravity
and elasticity.

[http://i.imgur.com/6fZaanU.png](http://i.imgur.com/6fZaanU.png)

Site: [http://bhashkar.me/stuff/physics/](http://bhashkar.me/stuff/physics/)
Needs some fixes.

------
tulsidas
[http://i.imgur.com/1LZNRg7.png](http://i.imgur.com/1LZNRg7.png)

multiplayer hacking game

------
asanwal
The Business Social Graph

It maps relationships between companies, their investors, acquirers,
competitors & customers/partners.

[http://cbinsights.com/marketing/img/screenshots/business_gra...](http://cbinsights.com/marketing/img/screenshots/business_graph/amex.png)

~~~
tomek_zemla
Interesting... Are you familiar with theyrule.net - the art project of
futurefarmers from few years ago? Note that it seems to be Java driven so you
need a desktop browser to see it.

------
robinhoodexe
[http://i.imgur.com/F58XeiU.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/F58XeiU.jpg)

Finishing a project (Synthesis and analysis of vanillin from eugenol for those
interested). Looking at some NMR-spectra. I love LaTeX for collaborating,
makes everything much easier to manage.

------
shurcooL
A small change to add line highlighting for git diffs.

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8554242/dmitri/projects/...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8554242/dmitri/projects/Conception/images/Go/git-
diff-line-highlighting.png)

------
agurha
I built screenshot service as a side project.
[https://urlbox.io](https://urlbox.io)

Fortunately we got some big customers recently. So it started to generate
little bit of profit. Hoping to get couple more big customers and turn it into
my full-time job.

~~~
bmilleare
This looks cool. Any plans to add support for posted HTML (as opposed to a
target URL) too?

The reason I ask is that sometimes I need to screenshot pages that I've
crawled - but you might not see exactly the same page I did at the time.

------
kinj28
I have been working towards creating some content for our product teamgum. And
trying to reach the influencers is patience testing job.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kKfbbGUH48](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kKfbbGUH48)

------
strooltz
It's not really a side project but I spent today rebuilding the website for
our asbury park, nj based coworking space -
[http://cowerks.com](http://cowerks.com) \- would love some feedback/copy
editing.

disclaimer - it is built on squarespace.

------
serverascode
I've been working on an project called Swiftacular that uses Ansible to deploy
OpenStack Swift to Ubuntu 12.04, CentOS 6, and Ubuntu 14.04.

[https://github.com/curtisgithub/swiftacular](https://github.com/curtisgithub/swiftacular)

------
city41
I've been adding notifications to Metamorfus. They are all done, going to
deploy it out to the site tomorrow

[http://i.imgur.com/kFSbfLI.png](http://i.imgur.com/kFSbfLI.png)

[https://metamorf.us](https://metamorf.us)

------
arthurk
[http://imgur.com/5PIv59x](http://imgur.com/5PIv59x)

a customization to the Django admin to track my food intake. It supports
recipes (group of foods) and custom serving sizes (e.g. specifying that a
middlesized apple is xx grams).

------
innoying
I've been working on a site dedicated to informing the public about net
neutrality. It's using the new EFF data about legislators too!

[http://i.imgur.com/ML4rmKQ.png](http://i.imgur.com/ML4rmKQ.png)

------
RMarcus
[http://imgur.com/ax8oMxe](http://imgur.com/ax8oMxe)

A semi-social stat tracking website for DOTA players. More advanced statistics
than gathered by DOTABUFF, but those aren't shown in the screenshot.

~~~
babby
Thats actually pretty amusing, though I can't help but wonder whether it will
only be convenient if actually integrated into DOTA/Facebook etc. At the
moment, isn't it just DOTA: Stalker?

~~~
RMarcus
I'm really not sure. It emerged from a few of my friends noticing that we
often check each other's DOTABUFF pages, especially after a few of us moved to
the opposite coast. I suppose it's basically just DOTA stalking at the moment.

That's also a potentially interesting title... DOTAstalker.

------
seyz
I'm working on solving business meeting nightmares. I'm bored about
ineffective meetings.

[http://i.imgur.com/5yiMnqq.png](http://i.imgur.com/5yiMnqq.png)

------
zwack
Product configurator built with AngularJS. Pretty complex ruleset for allowed
combinations.

[https://i.imgur.com/FfeWmt1.png](https://i.imgur.com/FfeWmt1.png)

------
PabloOsinaga
Making [http://bandhub.us](http://bandhub.us) grow

[http://i.imgur.com/TDndNDJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/TDndNDJ.png)

------
cweiske
phancap, a self-hosted website screenshot service API. JPG, PNG and PDF
output. Useful for web-based bookmark managers.

Homepage: [http://cweiske.de/phancap.htm](http://cweiske.de/phancap.htm)
Screenshot:
[http://cweiske.de/graphics/phancap/www.bogo-029bd33b9f01eccf...](http://cweiske.de/graphics/phancap/www.bogo-029bd33b9f01eccf3cc97c1b3b213024.png)

------
vsergiu
A sales CRM that is similar to Pipedrive
[http://i.imgur.com/MFHYTQ4.png](http://i.imgur.com/MFHYTQ4.png)

------
aweyl
A restaurant recommendation web app:
[http://imgur.com/iTKXwrC](http://imgur.com/iTKXwrC)

------
oky
a to b!

an anonymous textboard for people:
[http://i.imgur.com/vjEfiwI.png](http://i.imgur.com/vjEfiwI.png)

sometimes, it is hard to be wrong when one's name is on the line - anonymous
discussions can remove the ego from the discussion.

[http://atob.kthxb.ai](http://atob.kthxb.ai)

~~~
krapp
It looks like you have an interesting take on tripcodes, although users with
colorblindness issues might have some trouble differentiating.

~~~
oky
that's a great point. here's what it looks like in BW:
[http://i.imgur.com/p84tu3f.png](http://i.imgur.com/p84tu3f.png)

i'm wondering what a good way to work for colorblind people would be.

~~~
AustinDizzy
Replace the colors with patterns in a colorblind mode (e.g. A left striped
replaces blue, a right striped replaces green, a vertical striped for red, a
right horizontal stripe with dots in the brighter spaces for yellow, etc.).

------
throwaway7784
insaana.com - A real estate marketplace. Connects buyers and sellers directly
and provides necessary services to complete the transaction (from connecting
buyers and sellers to handing over the key to the buyer).

Still in beta, tons of things to do, built with Django/Postgres.

------
imwhimsical
Bake

Making to-do lists better.

[http://arsln.co/VCsx](http://arsln.co/VCsx)

------
larrybolt
I know about Kimsufi, don't know how reliable those are though.

[http://www.kimsufi.com/uk/](http://www.kimsufi.com/uk/)

------
armansu
I'm posting an inspiring quote from the masters who changed the world at
Instagram.com/BeTheCrazyOnes and doing that daily following the Seinfeld's
'don't break the chain' method: one rare black & white picture + quote first
thing in the morning, one picture + quote last thing at night.

[http://imgur.com/TqTCMmh](http://imgur.com/TqTCMmh)

